# HORRIBLE lower back pain 4 DPO



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

I think I'm about 4 DPO, and I'm having horrible lower back pain...any ideas on what could be causing this? (If it matters, we are doing fertility treatments - Provera & Clomid - follicle ultrasound predicted ovulation this past Friday.)

TIA!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Any chance it is something non fertility related? Sorry, no real idea, just didn't want to read without posting.
HOpe you are feeling better soon!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i don't know. i had really really bad cramps last cycle at 3dpo. it was the cycle after my miscarriage though so perhaps that was the cause. i was hoping it was early implantation. for me it wasn't but i hope it is for you.


----------

